
Ban aimed at electronics in cabins of some US-bound flights - therockspush
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/most-electronics-being-banned-on-certain-us-bound-flights/2017/03/20/87aef1ea-0dce-11e7-aa57-2ca1b05c41b8_story.html
======
maxerickson
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918313)

